# Hilfe !!! Seerose Nymphaea pygm. Froebeli mickert



## India (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo - ich bin neu hier, habe 2x 40Ltr-Kübel mit je Nymphaea pygmaea __ Froebeli(re, seit 19.6.) und Nymph. pygm. Tetragona (li, neu seit 30.6.)auf meiner Terasse,  einen 20Ltr-Kübel mit __ Lotus Nelumbo nucifera.
Mein Kübel-Trio:





Soweit so gut...
Die *Froebeli mickert, die Blätter werden schwarz am Rand und faulen langsam ganz weg.* 
Ich hoffe man kann's erkennen:




.
Als ich sie am 18.6.bekam, per Post aus England, sah sie sehr gut aus, kein besonderer Geruch usw. Diese größeren Blätter existieren schon nicht mehr. Sind schwarz und weich geworden, habe sie abgeschnitten u. Holzkohlenstaub betupft




Was ist passiert? Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
Ich habe, wie immer empfohlen, Gemisch Sand-Lehm und etwas gereinigte Erde aus meinem Garten genommen, Düngekegel ganz tief versenkt, Triebspitze nicht vergraben. Etwas __ Seekanne und Lemna polyrhiza ist mit drin. Jetzt habe ich auch den Wasserstand niediger gemacht, damit der Weg an die Oberfläche kürzer ist. Muß die Pflanze sich einfach noch eingewöhnen? vielleicht bin ich zu ungeduldig.
*Wer kann mir was dazu raten?*


----------



## niri (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Seerose Nymphaea pygm.  Froebeli mickert*

Hallo India,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Soweit ich auf Deinen Bildern erkennen kann, schiebt Deine Fröbeli schon neue gesund aussehende Blätter hoch. Gib ihr noch etwas Zeit. Es ist normal, dass eine Seerose nach dem Umpflanzen bereits bestehende Blätter abwirft. Sie brauch nun etwas Zeit um neue Wurzeln zu bilden. Also keine Panik, so wie du beschrieben hast, hast du die Pflanze richtig gepflanzt.

LG
Ina


----------



## India (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Seerose Nymphaea pygm.  Froebeli mickert*

@niri
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Okay - dann will ich jetzt mal geduldig warten.


----------

